# Do you think roof racks makes a sports car look sexier?



## Genshammer (Jun 30, 2006)

This isn't my RX-8, but man, I really love the look of it with a roof rack. Mike over at liveasifphoto.com posted these beautiful shots of his black 8.

I've got an '04 in Nordic Green and occasionally put on my Yakima racks, but don't have any shots that look as good as these. I don't know why, but the car looks so much better with them. Too bad it drops the already abysmal 22 mpg freeway down to about 20, not to mention the additional wind noise.

Anybody have the redesigned 2009 RX-8 with racks yet? Styling upgrades look so much better. Been thinking about trading mine in for the R3, but mine's already paid for, and besides, "with the economy the way it is and all...."

What other sports cars do you think look better with a roof rack on top? Post pix if you got 'em.

Kurt G.


----------



## SurfSailRide (Dec 18, 2008)

My racks are worth more than my car, and nothing makes me feeling better than driving down the street in a '91 Integra with two burley bikes and three surfboards on top of my car... It is usually an indicator that it will, in fact, be a good day...


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

Nothing can make an RX-8 look sexy


----------



## shrpshtr325 (Dec 22, 2008)

Caffeine Powered said:


> Nothing can make an RX-8 look sexy


+1 no sports cars look good w/ racks, SUVs, yes trucks, no sedans/wagons, sometimes but sportcars are meant for fun, not hauling the toys


----------



## SSearchVT (Sep 6, 2007)

My roomate in college had a Fiero GT (the one with the HUGE wing) - the rack went on the rear deck (engine cover) and actually looked like it belonged.


----------



## Taocat (Oct 27, 2008)

No, but I definitely think that a sports car makes a roof rack look sexier...


----------



## BetOnBlack (Feb 2, 2009)

i would like to think my car looks pretty good with racks on it...










bad angle but you get the idea. its a hell of a lot better than the damn wing they come with.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Not after...*



Genshammer said:


> This isn't my RX-8, but man, I really love the look of it with a roof rack. Mike over at liveasifphoto.com posted these beautiful shots of his black 8.
> 
> I've got an '04 in Nordic Green and occasionally put on my Yakima racks, but don't have any shots that look as good as these. I don't know why, but the car looks so much better with them. Too bad it drops the already abysmal 22 mpg freeway down to about 20, not to mention the additional wind noise.
> 
> ...


... you leave them on and they jack up your finish.

Nah, I keep thinking about all the noise and turbulence it creates, and how much extra gas it uses and loss of power the drag makes, just slowing the car down.

I say clean is sexy.

I frequent the vwvortex.com forums in the Audi message boards. The trend there is to take Audi A4 and S4 Avant wagons (and Passat wagons), and strip the factory roof rails off for a cleaner look. I gotta say, that is sexy.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Nope. I have a T2 that connects with a reciever. You can't see the reciever most angles, and I take the rack off when I'm not using it.



I don't think racks improve the lines of any cars, it just makes them look like they have sores sticking out causing drag, but then again I fly airplanes so I appreciate having less things sticking out and causing drag. You can haul a$$ at high altitude with a turbocharger due to the low-density air causing little drag, but you can't haul a$$ at low altitude unless you can retract the landing gear.


----------



## iHelmetcam (Jan 21, 2007)

shrpshtr325 said:


> +1 no sports cars look good w/ racks, SUVs, yes trucks, no sedans/wagons, sometimes but sportcars are meant for fun, not hauling the toys


Sports cars can allow you to have fun, while hauling toys. That's what so many "purists" just don't get.

They still look better without racks on top though.


----------



## iHelmetcam (Jan 21, 2007)

pimpbot said:


> ... you leave them on and they jack up your finish.


What you fail to understand is that many racks on sports cars do not jack up your finish, no matter how long you leave them on there.


----------



## ZQ8Dude (Oct 20, 2008)

Genshammer said:


> This isn't my RX-8, but man, I really love the look of it with a roof rack. Mike over at liveasifphoto.com posted these beautiful shots of his black 8.
> 
> I've got an '04 in Nordic Green and occasionally put on my Yakima racks, but don't have any shots that look as good as these. I don't know why, but the car looks so much better with them. Too bad it drops the already abysmal 22 mpg freeway down to about 20, not to mention the additional wind noise.
> 
> ...


uhm, ok i guess those slow things are sports cars.

As for what other cars can pull it off and look sport, i really havent seen any that look better with the rack. Many cars can certainly get awhile with them without looking goofy, but if it made the car look so much better, it probably would have been an over-priced dealer option. JMO


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

A ferrari with a roof rack would look ridiculous.


----------



## celestequattro (Nov 29, 2008)

Hate to say it, but I have a 911 with Thule roof racks on the top - may not look as pretty as a car without them, but at least the car is being used and I'm having a grin getting to the trails. Get plenty of funny looks/laughs, though, especially when loaded up.

You should have seen it with the Christmas tree on top....


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

I had the same style Thule roof rack on my BMW 328 that I now have on my Matrix. with the large wheel on rack it made the BMW look like it had a rocket launcer on the roof. I hated it. However I do love the look of the rack on my Matrix. I never noticed loosing gas mileage with either car. I fact I got 2 mpg better on my last tank after installing the roof rack. I only notice the wind noise when it above 65 mph. I'm sure the spoiler helps preserve gas mileage.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

celestequattro said:


> You should have seen it with the Christmas tree on top....


PICTURES! PICTURES!


----------



## shrpshtr325 (Dec 22, 2008)

celestequattro said:


> You should have seen it with the Christmas tree on top....


pics or ban


----------



## ZQ8Dude (Oct 20, 2008)

celestequattro said:


> Hate to say it, but I have a 911 with Thule roof racks on the top - may not look as pretty as a car without them, but at least the car is being used and I'm having a grin getting to the trails. Get plenty of funny looks/laughs, though, especially when loaded up.
> 
> You should have seen it with the Christmas tree on top....


I once saw a guy w/ a GT2 and some sort of a rear-mount bike rack. It was so strange. lol


----------



## celestequattro (Nov 29, 2008)

shrpshtr325 said:


> pics or ban


Sadly I have no pictures with a tree on top - will take some for you next year!


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

mine with a trunk rack... trunk racks suck, im trying to rig up some sort of hitch, but the exhaust is in the way of basically everything.

edit, colors terrible because i was zooming in from about 1/4 mile away.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

celestequattro said:


> Hate to say it, but I have a 911 with Thule roof racks on the top - may not look as pretty as a car without them, but at least the car is being used and I'm having a grin getting to the trails. Get plenty of funny looks/laughs, though, especially when loaded up.
> 
> You should have seen it with the Christmas tree on top....


Well, you gotta do what you gotta do, it's not like you have many, if any, rack options with a 911. While I'm not a roof-rack fan, I'd probably do the same. :thumbsup:


----------



## Interceptor1 (Feb 10, 2009)

No.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

In my dreams, this would be my setup. Except the lotus would be white in color w/ the 5 way adjustable bilstein and optional torsen limited slip differential. And the bike would be a the new 2009 Santa Cruz Blur Carbon w/ a Magura MD100R-SL w/ Magura Marta-SL magnesium brakes, XTR drive train, decked out with Extralite hubs laced w/ Titanium spokes to Alex XCR disc rims, Titanium chain, Ti bolts everywhere, aluminum bolts where possible, tune handle bar, tune speedneedle saddle...

mmmmMMMMmmmm the endless possibilities with endless scrupulous amounts of money...



















sorry I just wet myself.


----------



## Rusty-roo (Jan 15, 2009)

BetOnBlack said:


> i would like to think my car looks pretty good with racks on it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooooh it looks very good. I've got a '99 Impreza and love the looks of any Impreza with a rack. Subarus always seem like that kind of car. And I want your STi :thumbsup:


----------



## shrpshtr325 (Dec 22, 2008)

Cheers! said:


> In my dreams, this would be my setup. Except the lotus would be white in color w/ the 5 way adjustable bilstein and optional torsen limited slip differential. And the bike would be a the new 2009 Santa Cruz Blur Carbon w/ a Magura MD100R-SL w/ Magura Marta-SL magnesium brakes, XTR drive train, decked out with Extralite hubs laced w/ Titanium spokes to Alex XCR disc rims, Titanium chain, Ti bolts everywhere, aluminum bolts where possible, tune handle bar, tune speedneedle saddle...
> 
> mmmmMMMMmmmm the endless possibilities with endless scrupulous amounts of money...
> 
> ...


the guy that owns that car needs to be killed, RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## celestequattro (Nov 29, 2008)

That Lotus driver is just cool. One of the very few cars I have ever driven where I laughed out loud driving it. Didn't know you could get a rack with suckers on and not sure I'd trust it with bikes on top, but the possibilities it opens up.....


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

That pretty bold to trust your bike to a rack that mounts with suction cups. I know they have amazing grip, but there is nothing mechanical holding that rack on.


----------



## Scott A. (Aug 24, 2007)

Regardless of the car (yellow Lotus), I want to know more about the suction cup mount! I want a rack that can be put on when going for a ride, but easily removed right after the ride to restore the clean lines and reduction in MPG. Anyone know what system that is?


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

crashtestdummy said:


> That pretty bold to trust your bike to a rack that mounts with suction cups. I know they have amazing grip, but there is nothing mechanical holding that rack on.


Why? Suction cups are commonly used for material handing in factories to lift sheet plates (metal and glass). Depending on the type and the size of the cups, some suction cups can lift 2100 lbs per cup. That is almost enough to lift the entire lotus sports elise sports car with one suction cup. In that application above I found it on a lotus forum. The guy did a calculation and found that the windshield would be ripped off before the suction cup separated. I forget which forum it was exactly. Just do a google search.


----------



## BetOnBlack (Feb 2, 2009)

Cheers! said:


> Depending on the type and the size of the cups, some suction cups can lift 2100 lbs per cup. That is almost enough to lift the entire lotus sports elise sports car with one suction cup.


Actually thats enough strength to lift the car with a small driver. The wet weight of that car is something like 1950 lbs.

I think the suction cups are a great idea but i would never personally use them since i have a solid way to mount my racks. The mpg change with the racks on is hardly noticeable unless you are driving with a hardbox on the roof.


----------



## SurfSailRide (Dec 18, 2008)

BetOnBlack said:


> Actually thats enough strength to lift the car with a small driver. The wet weight of that car is something like 1950 lbs.
> 
> I think the suction cups are a great idea but i would never personally use them since i have a solid way to mount my racks. The mpg change with the racks on is hardly noticeable unless you are driving with a hardbox on the roof.


I doubt someone driving a lotus is worried about fuel efficiency...


----------



## BetOnBlack (Feb 2, 2009)

I never said anything about the lotus being worried about fuel efficiency. Other people in this thread have been discussing the ease of removal of the suction cups for their own use. Their argument was that it could be easily removed after a ride for better mpg's and looks.


----------



## SurfSailRide (Dec 18, 2008)

BetOnBlack said:


> I never said anything about the lotus being worried about fuel efficiency. Other people in this thread have been discussing the ease of removal of the suction cups for their own use. Their argument was that it could be easily removed after a ride for better mpg's and looks.


Right. I understand they are easy to take off, which is great for people who do not like the way they look. I understand that the suction cups work well. My comment is in reference to your claim about the rack's effect on the car's "MPG's." "MPG's," or "miles per gallon" is a measure of fuel efficiency. And while for most of us, your claim is wonderful news (because we all know gas prices are bound to go up again this summer), the man who can not only afford to own a Lotus, but also afford to use it as a bike carrier, probably isn't too concerned with how much gas he is burning with the racks on versus the racks off. That's my only point. No attack intended. It was more of a "joke" than anything.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

Cheers! said:


> Why? Suction cups are commonly used for material handing in factories to lift sheet plates (metal and glass). Depending on the type and the size of the cups, some suction cups can lift 2100 lbs per cup. That is almost enough to lift the entire lotus sports elise sports car with one suction cup. In that application above I found it on a lotus forum. The guy did a calculation and found that the windshield would be ripped off before the suction cup separated. I forget which forum it was exactly. Just do a google search.


I have an 8" diameter suction cup that I use on sheet plastic. It has amazing grip, 125# according to the specs. It does occasionally fail though. You will also have different coefficients of expansion because of the dissimilar materials. Just because it holds very securely 95% of the time doesn't mean I would trust it 100% of the time.


----------



## Cleaner (Mar 23, 2004)

*Saris load bars mount/dismount in less than 2 min*

Saris has stopped making the load bars for roof mount but are still available via ebay and many dealers old stock. I have used this system since 1996 on several vehicles and I can mount them or remove them in less than 2 min. I only mount them when in use. I have applied 3M protective tape to the mounting points on the car so there is no contact with the paint on the vehicle and after 2 yrs on my new car no visible traces of the mounting can be seen.


----------



## BLUEMEANIE (Jan 28, 2009)

Cheers! said:


> Why?


I agree with you ... but my Garmin pops off my windshield all the time. Hell, I get nervous if I don't lock the fork mounts when I have bikes up there.

OP - I put the rack on for functionality but the day I put it on I started getting compliments right and left. My wife even said it looked good and she didn't even know what it was for. lol.

My ride w/a Yakima rack.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

lmfao I've seen it all now. You would figure that it a person can afford a Lotus, then a beater to take to the trails should not be out of reach.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Barkleyfan said:


> lmfao I've seen it all now. You would figure that it a person can afford a Lotus, then a beater to take to the trails should not be out of reach.


Why? I would love to have just a single car and use it all the time. Say you live in a condominium and live in an area where there is no such thing as winter than the suction cup lotus solution works perfect. Especially if you do not have kids to take to school.

If you don't like the suction cup route, you could probably use a Thule hitch mount.










I have also seen many S2000s with hitch mounts










https://www.honda-tech.com/showthread.php?t=2391822


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

quote=Cheers!]Why? I would love to have just a single car and use it all the time. Say you live in a condominium and live in an area where there is no such thing as winter than the suction cup lotus solution works perfect. Especially if you do not have kids to take to school.

If you don't like the suction cup route, you could probably use a Thule hitch mount.

I have also seen many S2000s with hitch mounts[/quote]

I did the 2-seater thing with my mountainbike back in the 90's with a Fierro. I lived in a condo, and I had no kids to trandport, altho my girlfriend at the time did. At the time, I threw the front wheel in the trunk, and the bike rode in the passenger seat. If a rack were available, I might have gone that route at the time. But if I could have afforded a Lotus, I would have found an extra couple grand somewhere for a cheap pickup rather than risk damaging my car, or parking it at the trailhead for the hoodlums to get worked up over.It's just a matter of priorities to me. If yu are in the tax bracket for a recent model Lotus, then a additional used vehicle for the trails just makes sens as additional insurance, IMO. You can pick up an older S-10 pickup or Blazer in decent running condition for $500, the same as my insurance deductible on my Dakota.


----------



## iHelmetcam (Jan 21, 2007)

Barkleyfan said:


> If yu are in the tax bracket for a recent model Lotus, then a additional used vehicle for the trails just makes sens as additional insurance, IMO. You can pick up an older S-10 pickup or Blazer in decent running condition for $500, the same as my insurance deductible on my Dakota.


What you fail to understand is that it's much, much more fun to drive a sports car to the trails than it is to drive a beater.

It's not a cost issue, it's a fun factor issue.

I've parked my car in some pretty sketch areas on urban fringes, in the backwoods, at remote campsites, etc. and never had a problem. If I did have a problem, I have insurance, as you mention above.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

iHelmetcam said:


> What you fail to understand is that it's much, much more fun to drive a sports car to the trails than it is to drive a beater.
> 
> It's not a cost issue, it's a fun factor issue.
> 
> I've parked my car in some pretty sketch areas on urban fringes, in the backwoods, at remote campsites, etc. and never had a problem. If I did have a problem, I have insurance, as you mention above.


lol I understand fine. I've owned my share of Toys that are fun to drive. None of them were $50k, (altho the Mach 1 might fetch that now) but all fun. Here was my most recent toy.










300/300 of tire smoking bliss.


----------



## iHelmetcam (Jan 21, 2007)

Barkleyfan said:


> lol I understand fine. I've owned my share of Toys that are fun to drive. .


If that's true, then why in the world would you post something like this?

"lmfao I've seen it all now. You would figure that it a person can afford a Lotus, then a beater to take to the trails should not be out of reach."

or this?

"If yu are in the tax bracket for a recent model Lotus, then a additional used vehicle for the trails just makes sens as additional insurance, IMO."


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Unless....*



iHelmetcam said:


> What you fail to understand is that many racks on sports cars do not jack up your finish, no matter how long you leave them on there.


... you sick that 3m clear skin stuff on there, or the rack does not touch paint at all, I don't see how that is possible. If you get any water or dirt in there... you know... just by being exposed to moving air on the freeway... it will grind around and leave dull spots. I've spent many an hour trying to polish out the dull bits from under my VW factory Thule racks on my GTi, and just gave up.


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

I don't like roof racks not even on my dull Legacy. So it's my opinion racks don't make sports cars look sexier. Porsche's (the Cayenne is a VW), Lambo's etc are secondary cars not the kind of car you drive to the trail head.


----------



## BLUEMEANIE (Jan 28, 2009)

^ If I bought a lambo I'd drive it all the time. 
...granted I would have sold the house and a few other things to buy it so the wife, dog, cat and I would also be living out of it.


----------



## Konish (Dec 26, 2006)

iHelmetcam said:


> What you fail to understand is that it's much, much more fun to drive a sports car to the trails than it is to drive a beater.
> 
> It's not a cost issue, it's a fun factor issue.
> 
> I've parked my car in some pretty sketch areas on urban fringes, in the backwoods, at remote campsites, etc. and never had a problem. If I did have a problem, I have insurance, as you mention above.


I absolutely hated driving any of my sports cars on dirt roads let alone rocky, bumpy roads leading up to trail heads. Sure, some are accessed by paved parking lots, but then again, a lot of them aren't. Being from Boulder, every car I ever had or any of the cars my friends owned had racks on them...anymore I just think they look ugly on any type of sport vehicle.


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

iHelmetcam said:


> If that's true, then why in the world would you post something like this?
> 
> "lmfao I've seen it all now. You would figure that it a person can afford a Lotus, then a beater to take to the trails should not be out of reach."
> 
> ...


You do know how much Elise's cost right? You can get a new one for about 30 grand. This is about the price of a well equipped Accord. Used, they can be had for as little as 20 grand if you look around.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Uzzi said:


> Lambo's etc are secondary cars not the kind of car you drive to the trail head.


Of course not. Lambos are the kind you drive your road bike around on:


----------



## iHelmetcam (Jan 21, 2007)

pimpbot said:


> ... you sick that 3m clear skin stuff on there, or the rack does not touch paint at all, I don't see how that is possible. If you get any water or dirt in there... you know... just by being exposed to moving air on the freeway... it will grind around and leave dull spots.


No, no 3M stuff required. Many racks on sports cars do not jack up your finish, no matter how long you leave them on there.

Those racks don't touch the paint at all. The manufacturers have integrated mount points into the roof. The rack does not touch the paint.


----------



## iHelmetcam (Jan 21, 2007)

pro said:


> You do know how much Elise's cost right? You can get a new one for about 30 grand. This is about the price of a well equipped Accord. Used, they can be had for as little as 20 grand if you look around.


Yes, I'm well aware of how much Elise's cost.

Are you aware that the parts in quotes are not my comments?


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

iHelmetcam said:


> If that's true, then why in the world would you post something like this?
> 
> "lmfao I've seen it all now. You would figure that it a person can afford a Lotus, then a beater to take to the trails should not be out of reach."
> 
> ...


Because I took my beaters to the trails long before I could afford a high dollar sports car.


----------



## iHelmetcam (Jan 21, 2007)

Barkleyfan said:


> Because I took my beaters to the trails long before I could afford a high dollar sports car.


That's a non-answer. You've contradicted yourself in this thread.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

iHelmetcam said:


> That's a non-answer. You've contradicted yourself in this thread.


Not really. What I said was that it doesn't make sense to use a high dollar sportscar to shuttle your mountainbike to the trails. If you feel otherwise, then by all means, don't let me stop you. While I understand the pleasure in driving said sportscar, I also thinks it's less than ideal for this purpose, just like I understand my rigid XC bike is less than ideal for Whistler.


----------



## iHelmetcam (Jan 21, 2007)

Barkleyfan said:


> Not really. What I said was that it doesn't make sense to use a high dollar sportscar to shuttle your mountainbike to the trails.


Yes really. What you wrote was that if someone could afford a Lotus "then a beater to take to the trails should not be out of reach."

You were making an economic judgment, not a practical judgment.



Barkleyfan said:


> If you feel otherwise, then by all means, don't let me stop you.


Don't worry. Your silliness won't stop me from having fun.



Barkleyfan said:


> While I understand the pleasure in driving said sportscar, I also thinks it's less than ideal for this purpose,


Why?



Barkleyfan said:


> just like I understand my rigid XC bike is less than ideal for Whistler.


That attempt at an analogy is nonsensical.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

iHelmetcam said:


> Yes really. What you wrote was that if someone could afford a Lotus "then a beater to take to the trails should not be out of reach."
> 
> You were making an economic judgment, not a practical judgment.
> 
> ...


My "silliness"? Heh heh My bad. Rock on homeboy.Don't worry yourself over a silly little ******* like me. We're known for our "nonsensical" comentary.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll start by saying... i LOVE that 1st elise up top ... the suction cups are pretty kewl idea... but can't say i'd use em...

my girls name is Camber Elise... and was named before the elise was avalible in the US ;-)... back when they had round hedlamps and roverK engines powering the light weight beasts (and by comparison the new ones are VERY heavy ... still want one ... one day... one day...

moving on...


tomsmoto said:


> mine with a trunk rack... trunk racks suck, im trying to rig up some sort of hitch, but the exhaust is in the way of basically everything.
> 
> edit, colors terrible because i was zooming in from about 1/4 mile away.


nice mkII although it suffers from the typical TSFR paintjob (thats toyota super faded red... IE pink paint ;-)... had 4 mkI's in the past... one day i'll get another mr2... mkII wouldn't be bad as i've gotten older and fatter... and the 5s engine while slow had a nice bit of tourqe to it which made it feel as slow as it realy is haha...

anyway friend of mine with a mkI had a pretty kewl solution for his bikes... he mounted the fork holder mounts (that you'd bolt onto a board or what-not) right into the engine lid... he put some backing under the engine lid and would bunggie down the rear wheel to the spoiler...


----------



## JWA (Dec 28, 2007)

Scott A. said:


> Regardless of the car (yellow Lotus), I want to know more about the suction cup mount! I want a rack that can be put on when going for a ride, but easily removed right after the ride to restore the clean lines and reduction in MPG. Anyone know what system that is?


He made it himself and set up a small company to sell them (named RacksThatSuck.com), but not many people trusted it so he has apparently folded up shop. I bought a set of the suction cups to try out and found them to be way too temperamental t trust leaving on the car, let alone putting a bike on them.

The site is now down and the guy who developed it appears to have pulled all of his threads about it. If you really want to contact him, his screen name is "Graydon" on LotusTalk.com.


----------



## Z2adambomb (Jan 25, 2008)

so I know a lot of folks get really angry when they see a real sports car with a bike rack... the usual logic being that using a purpose built sports car for recreational transport (whether it's mt biking, camping, etc) is similar in philosophy to taking an H2 to an autocross event. here's my dilemma... if your option is sports car or no sports car (a beater isn't realistic for me, plus I wouldn't trust a $500 blazer to drive 5 hours and back) would it still piss people off to see a temporary roof rack on a 350Z or something similar? rack's like the boofsquire can be mounted just when needed (hatch mounted roof rack system) so most of the time, the car would be rack free. Other options are the stealth hitch mounts... take your track tires on a trailer one day, put your T2 on the back the next. I'd be more interested in how my car drives than other people's opinions of my usage, but I'm curious if you folks think I'd have to explain myself at the trailhead all the time.  

To answer the initial question: I don't think racks make true purist sports cars look better (RX-8, 350Z, S2000, 911 etc). However, a neighbor had a late 90's 2.5RS subaru coupe with a T2 on the back and I thought it looked fantastic. I think rally inspired cars can look very good with racks, such as STI's and WRX's. I also have seen S4 avants with racks that looked hot. Generally though they're more function than style. I currently have an 06 pathfinder and built a fork mounted internal rack just because I didn't want an external one for looks, security, and noise. my lease is up very soon and I'd love to get back into a sports car, but the mtb transport issue has me on the fence... An STI would solve it fast, but can't afford one and used ones are too expensive (and possibly beaten up) for what they are IMO.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

Z2adambomb said:


> so I know a lot of folks get really angry when they see a real sports car with a bike rack... the usual logic being that using a purpose built sports car for recreational transport (whether it's mt biking, camping, etc) is similar in philosophy to taking an H2 to an autocross event. here's my dilemma... if your option is sports car or no sports car (a beater isn't realistic for me, plus I wouldn't trust a $500 blazer to drive 5 hours and back) would it still piss people off to see a temporary roof rack on a 350Z or something similar? rack's like the boofsquire can be mounted just when needed (hatch mounted roof rack system) so most of the time, the car would be rack free. Other options are the stealth hitch mounts... take your track tires on a trailer one day, put your T2 on the back the next. I'd be more interested in how my car drives than other people's opinions of my usage, but I'm curious if you folks think I'd have to explain myself at the trailhead all the time.
> 
> To answer the initial question: I don't think racks make true purist sports cars look better (RX-8, 350Z, S2000, 911 etc). However, a neighbor had a late 90's 2.5RS subaru coupe with a T2 on the back and I thought it looked fantastic. I think rally inspired cars can look very good with racks, such as STI's and WRX's. I also have seen S4 avants with racks that looked hot. Generally though they're more function than style. I currently have an 06 pathfinder and built a fork mounted internal rack just because I didn't want an external one for looks, security, and noise. my lease is up very soon and I'd love to get back into a sports car, but the mtb transport issue has me on the fence... An STI would solve it fast, but can't afford one and used ones are too expensive (and possibly beaten up) for what they are IMO.


Man. Guess I really didn't come accross how I intended. I wasn't actually trying to sound as cocky as I did. My appologies. Plain and simple, you don't have to explain yourself for the vehicle you drive to me or anyone. As far as the $500 beater, I tend to take for granted that I can twist my own wrenches. If you can't, then the beater, admittedly, makes less sense.

When you roll up to the trails in a Boutique sportscar, people are likely to comment, not all of the commentary being complimentary. Some will do more than comment. I parked a 1978 convertible bug at the trailhead one time. Some dick broke into it for some Jensen speakersand a broken cassette deck. I had to replace the ragtop, and the doors weren't even locked. Now, a VW Bug is hardly a boutique sportscar, which indicates that parking a Lotus, etc. at the trailhead and leaving it unattended in a remote location seems at the very least, unwise.

The other aspect to my opinion is that the paintjob on a cheap beater isn't real critical. I never cared about dings and scratches on my beaters. I cared very much about the paintjob on my Toys.

If you intend to get a 350Z, and it will be your only form of transportation, I would in all honesty suggest looking into a hidden hitch reciever and mount a rack back there. While not fool-proof, it would go a long ways towards protecting your paintjob.


----------



## Z2adambomb (Jan 25, 2008)

hey man, no problem... I didn't think you came across as cocky... I wish I did have the resources to work on cars... I'd probably pick up an old 4cyl toyota pickup for trail and camping duty. I haven't chimed into one of the sports car/bike rack discussions in the past, I figured I'd start since I'm looking at new cars now. I am more of a fan of the hitch units for the reasons you mentioned, just to keep contact with the car to a minimum plus they're so easy to remove. Hitches for autocross trailers and bikes on car enthusiast forums brings up a whole new issue some folks get angry about... I guess it comes down to having a sports car or not having a sports car for me, so if it means using it to haul bikes I'll be more apt to do it than someone who can have two cars (Ideally I would have two). it's tough finding one vehicle to satisfy a car enthusiast and a mountain biker on a limited budget!


----------



## iHelmetcam (Jan 21, 2007)

Barkleyfan said:


> Don't worry yourself over a silly little ******* like me.


You've got it wrong again. I'm not worried about you. Your posts have just been amusing, not worrisome.



Barkleyfan said:


> Now, a VW Bug is hardly a boutique sportscar, which indicates that parking a Lotus, etc. at the trailhead and leaving it unattended in a remote location seems at the very least, unwise.


While that's unfortunate, I don't think it makes sense to apply that one experience to leaving cars unattended in remote locations. As I posted above, I've left my car at many remote locations. The only time it's ever been messed with was when it was parked on the street in a big city and in a suburban shopping center parking lot. Go figure.



Barkleyfan said:


> The other aspect to my opinion is that the paintjob on a cheap beater isn't real critical. I never cared about dings and scratches on my beaters. I cared very much about the paintjob on my Toys.


Ahhh, that sounds like possible "cars as jewelry" syndrome. If that's a big concern, many sports cars come equipped from the factory with mounting points for racks that do not touch paint. So your paint is not in danger from damage from the rack, only the usual stuff like rocks getting kicked up by other cars.

I do agree that it makes no sense to worry about what other folks think about your car. It is good fodder for laughter though, given some folks' reactions.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey, I'm here all week. :thumbsup:


----------



## achemers (Jul 28, 2008)

pro said:


> You do know how much Elise's cost right? You can get a new one for about 30 grand. This is about the price of a well equipped Accord. Used, they can be had for as little as 20 grand if you look around.


Please show me a new Elise for $30,000. Hell, I want to see a used one for $20,000.


----------



## BLUEMEANIE (Jan 28, 2009)

^ new ones are mid 40's and up.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

Ok so...time to eat my words, officially.

https://www.worldcarfans.com/2060331.015/all-new-lotus-elise-load-lugga

Discuss...


----------



## iHelmetcam (Jan 21, 2007)

Barkleyfan said:


> Ok so...time to eat my words, officially.
> 
> Discuss...


The last line is the most interesting, in case folks can't figure it out when they read "pull start diesel"

"Editor's Note: Happy April 1st "


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

Like I said, I'm here all week.


----------



## iHelmetcam (Jan 21, 2007)

Barkleyfan said:


> Like I said, I'm here all weak.


Got it.


----------



## jamie_a4 (Jun 24, 2007)

I couldn't help it, I had to post my pics.... I love my babies with their hats on.


----------



## $ally Hu$tle (Apr 6, 2007)

my car would otherwise not look sexy.

SEXY:


----------



## chief28 (Apr 1, 2009)

ok, so those of you that think that a rack makes your sports car look sexy...what would ever make you think that?

When has anyone ever complimented you on how "sexy" your bike rack is?!?!?! lmao. I don't think I've ever heard of a situation where a roof rack ever got a dude laid...

Raise you hand if you would feel comfortable driving though a mountain pass doing 70-80mph with hairpin turns with one or two bikes on top of you car?

No bike rack will ever touch my IS 350.









My wifes Xterra on the other hand...








is exactly where bikes should be.


----------



## pakuni rider (Mar 25, 2009)

chief28 said:


> Raise you hand if you would feel comfortable driving though a mountain pass doing 70-80mph with hairpin turns with one or two bikes on top of you car?


Bikes racks don't make a car look sexy, IMO.

Having said that, I've driven much, much faster than that with one or two bikes on top. I was very comfortable due to the quality of my rack and the extra tie-downs that I use as insurance.

So I guess that means that I'm one of those guys who would "raise you[sic] hand" in response to your question.


----------



## chief28 (Apr 1, 2009)

pakuni rider said:


> Bikes racks don't make a car look sexy, IMO.
> 
> Having said that, I've driven much, much faster than that with one or two bikes on top. I was very comfortable due to the quality of my rack and the extra tie-downs that I use as insurance.
> 
> So I guess that means that I'm one of those guys who would "raise you[sic] hand" in response to your question.


Fair enough. Like I said, I've never put racks on my car, nor will I, so I guess I will never know. I just can't bring myself to put a rack on it when we have a SUV that works just as well. Besides, my car is a lease, so I don't feel like explaining a roof rack to the dealership.


----------



## pakuni rider (Mar 25, 2009)

chief28 said:


> Fair enough. Like I said, I've never put racks on my car, nor will I, so I guess I will never know. I just can't bring myself to put a rack on it when we have a SUV that works just as well. Besides, my car is a lease, so I don't feel like explaining a roof rack to the dealership.


Your SUV handles/performs just as well as your car?

Why would you have to explain anything to the dealership?


----------



## chief28 (Apr 1, 2009)

pakuni rider said:


> Your SUV handles/performs just as well as your car?
> 
> Why would you have to explain anything to the dealership?


The Xterra? Never said it handles/performs as well as the car. Just said it _works_ as well (for moving bikes and crap around).

Eplaining to the dealership? If there is any damage to the roof or moon roof from the rack itself or if there's any damage, chips or scratches from just putting the bikes on the rack or from crap falling off the bikes. And I really don't feel like taking it on rough roads that some biking trails require to drive on. There are a good amount of dirt roads and crap to drive on to get started where I live, so a SUV works better IMO.

Lexus isn't Suburu and isn't designed for the same things Suburu is designed for...


----------



## pakuni rider (Mar 25, 2009)

chief28 said:


> The Xterra? Never said it handles/performs as well as the car. Just said it _works_ as well (for moving bikes and crap around).


So sorry. For me "works as well" includes the joy of driving/getting to the trailhead faster as well.

Using your definition, an old converted school bus "works as well" moving bikes and crap around.



chief28 said:


> Eplaining to the dealership? If there is any damage to the roof or moon roof from the rack itself or if there's any damage, chips or scratches from just putting the bikes on the rack or from crap falling off the bikes. And I really don't feel like taking it on rough roads that some biking trails require to drive on. There are a good amount of dirt roads and crap to drive on to get started where I live, so a SUV works better IMO.


Again, why would the dealership care if your leased vehicle had damage to the roof or moon roof(how would that happen?), etc. etc, etc.?

The dealership is not the Lessor!


----------



## chief28 (Apr 1, 2009)

pakuni rider said:


> So sorry. For me "works as well" includes the joy of driving/getting to the trailhead faster as well.
> 
> Using your definition, an old converted school bus "works as well" moving bikes and crap around.
> 
> ...


So sorry myself. Yeah, an old school bus would work, but I obviously didn't buy one, so mute point.

Have you ever leased a car??? The lease is owned by the car manufacturer's financing office...in my case, Toyota Financial. I return the car to the Lexus dealer...and then I go pick out another Lexus that I want to repalce it with because I get bored with my car after 3 or 4 years. The dealer cares because the better condition it is in when I return the car, the more money they can charge the next poor sap that decides to buy my old car. But the more damage there that was caused by either the bike and roof rack or rocks and road conditions to get to the trail...well the more the dealership charges me for excessive wear and tear. Thats also why I paid for extra wear and tear coverage because I know I won't return the car in perfect condition, but I don't need to do things to make it worse.

To preempt your "then why did you get a lease" question. Answer: 1) because like I said earlier, I get bored with the same car for more than 3 or 4 years. 2) I don't feel like paying for repair costs on a luxury vehicle after the warranty runs out. 3) And because I can.

So, now that you've learned how a lease works, any other questions?

And I will raise the ******** flag that you've "driven much, much faster than that with one or two bikes on top." So, you really drive 100+ mph through mountain passes and turns?

If you really want to make an absurd claim that you drive 100+ mph (because by your definition of "much, much faster" I would say that it has to be at least 20mph more than what I lised) then go for it, but I get the feeling that you'll just be making up some story to prove me wrong. So unless you are willing to go videotape your car, you getting into it and showing your speedometer as you take a turn with two bikes on top, give up. But, I'd rather you not videotape it becasue I'd feel bad if you killed some innocent driver while trying to show off. Good hijacking of a thread btw.


----------



## krome (Apr 13, 2006)

*EVO Wagon with a roof-rack*

This is my ride with roof-rack.........:thumbsup:


----------



## Red PeeKay (Oct 3, 2008)

Only an '09 SC Nomad mounted on the roof racks would make a sports car look sexy....:thumbsup:


----------



## pakuni rider (Mar 25, 2009)

chief28 said:


> So sorry myself. Yeah, an old school bus would work, but I obviously didn't buy one, so mute[sic] point.


It's an analogy.



> Have you ever leased a car??? The lease is owned by the car manufacturer's financing office...in my case, Toyota Financial. I return the car to the Lexus dealer...and then I go pick out another Lexus that I want to repalce it with because I get bored with my car after 3 or 4 years. The dealer cares because the better condition it is in when I return the car, the more money they can charge the next poor sap that decides to buy my old car. But the more damage there that was caused by either the bike and roof rack or rocks and road conditions to get to the trail...well the more the dealership charges me for excessive wear and tear. Thats also why I paid for extra wear and tear coverage because I know I won't return the car in perfect condition, but I don't need to do things to make it worse.


Yes, I've leased many cars. I've also worked in the leasing industry. I understand the relationship between the Lessee and the Lessor very well. That's why your "I wouldn't wan't to explain a roof rack to the dealer business" (along with your assumption that all lease returns are sold by the originating dealer, that the dealer cares what kind of damage is done to the leased car, that they don't own and if they did buy it from the Lessor ona lease return they would pay less for a "damaged" asset, etc.) is so goofy.



> To preempt your "then why did you get a lease" question. Answer: 1) because like I said earlier, I get bored with the same car for more than 3 or 4 years. 2) I don't feel like paying for repair costs on a luxury vehicle after the warranty runs out. 3) And because I can.
> 
> So, now that you've learned how a lease works, any other questions?


I wouldn't have asked you why you got a lease nor did I learn from you how a lease works.



> And I will raise the ******** flag that you've "driven much, much faster than that with one or two bikes on top." So, you really drive 100+ mph through mountain passes and turns?
> 
> If you really want to make an absurd claim that you drive 100+ mph (because by your definition of "much, much faster" I would say that it has to be at least 20mph more than what I lised) then go for it, but I get the feeling that you'll just be making up some story to prove me wrong. So unless you are willing to go videotape your car, you getting into it and showing your speedometer as you take a turn with two bikes on top, give up. But, I'd rather you not videotape it becasue I'd feel bad if you killed some innocent driver while trying to show off.


Hey, if it makes you feel better to not believe me then have at it.

The fact is that it is not absurd that I have safely driven 100+ with bikes on top. It's quite easy to get to those speeds very quickly with the proper vehicle and it's a bunch of fun (it's not showing off) to drive spiritedly in the mountains. It's also much safer than you apparently imagine, especially if you have some appropriate training.

If you're still frustrated by me "raising my hand" in answer to your question, there are a number of folks scattered around these forums who can vouch for what I have posted above (since they've been in the car with me at one point or another).


----------

